# Chances for foreign students



## giulia nange (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi! I'm Giulia from Italy. I' ll be graduated next July, I'm not sure to apply for specialization in my country, so i'm thinking about going abroad..anyone could give me some informations? grazie mille!
Ciao ciao


----------



## romi (Jul 2, 2011)

*frd*



giulia nange said:


> Hi! I'm Giulia from Italy. I' ll be graduated next July, I'm not sure to apply for specialization in my country, so i'm thinking about going abroad..anyone could give me some informations? grazie mille!
> Ciao ciao


 hey,,,if u have completed ur MBBS you should defnitely go for post graduation in south american universities if u r looking for private medical colleges,,


----------



## moe (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi ,I`m Mohamed from Egypt ,I`ll be graduated next year .
I want know how to complete my post graduation in UK as orthopedic surgeon ...


hope to be welcome here and THANKS in advance ))


----------



## Torres (Nov 17, 2011)

hye i am umar from pakistan..i realy want to know abt plab..and such stuff...like what we need to do for getting post graduation in engalnd....


----------



## Tofayel (May 6, 2011)

For medical school admission, you have need GRE too.


----------



## mipel (Aug 1, 2012)

you should try in England or in Scandinavian countries. it the easiest to get residency for English speaking foreigners there, and there is pretty big demand for well educated doctors.

- - - Updated - - -

Do any of you study in Poland? What are your recommendations concerning schools there? Warsaw, Krakow, anything else?


----------



## farinha (May 28, 2014)

England or Scotland are the best choices, definitely. They welcome international students warmly, the system of the countries is set that way : ) Apart from that Canada would be a great option but a more tedious one as they don't recognize some degrees obtained in Europe.


----------

